# Can one CO2 tank feed multiple aquariums?



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi BCA, not sure if this thread should go here or in the planted tank section....but!

How do you safely divide the flow of gas to multiple tanks?

I saw some fancy multiple regulators on GLA but those are waaaaaay over budget for me.

Wondering if it's possible to split the flow of gas using extra needle valves?

I would have a single gauge regulator, solenoid and then what? Buy some gas fittings to add extra needle valves?

Could I feed three or four smaller (30 gal) aquariums this way? The aquariums are all close to each other.

If anyone has done this, please help me out!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

You can definitely use 1 regulator to feed CO2 to multiple tank - someone correct me if I'm wrong, I believe what you need is a splitter. You can't just add multiple needle valves in series as CO2 will travel the route of least resistance first - the 1st available open valve, and you'll find it tough to supply the appropriate amount of CO2 to the next valves in series. 
At least when I tried 2 valves in series it didn't work out for me.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Pretty sure you will need to run a Co2 manifold. You cant just split air. There will be a pressure drop between the lines as you noticed. The Co2 will take the least path of resisdence which is usually the first split.  You can find manifolds online. You only need multiple bubble counters if you plan on using different amounts of Co2 in each tank. 

I tried it before to Lawson.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Brewing websites offer these multiple manifolds. They claim to be able to let you split gas from one tank into 3, 4, 6 etc lines. The picture makes them look like they are needle valves in series but it is called a gas manifold. It looks like 4 brass "T's" together in series with the base of each T having a ball valve and a barb under that. I'm not sure where it would sit in the system...where my single needle valve is now? Is this what you're talking about? The tanks will be more or less same size so the flow can be the same to all.

Thanks for answering so quickly!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Watched a you tube video with this manifold in it. Looks like the diameter of the barbs is much bigger than the CO2 tubing we use for our tanks. But the guy had the same kind of regulator, and the tube came off that and fed this manifold. The gas was split into 4 kegs of beer. My husband would love to have this in the basement! I'm not sure of the design of these manifolds but they look like they're in series...


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

In the past I split the line after the regulator and just used a needle valve on each line. Worked like a charm no issues whatsoever.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I've done it before too. Here are some old photos before I left FW to SW.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2RMLUk


__
https://flic.kr/p/2RMMrg

I had a total of 3 outputs per CO2 tank. (yes I used to have many setups)

I just went to Princess Auto once (blue setup) and Fairview Fittings for the brass ones. Worked well for a number of years. Too bad I sold this stuff because I now want to go back to planted!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

scherzo said:


> I've done it before too. Here are some old photos before I left FW to SW.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


So that blue thing from princess auto is called a what? How is the first set-up different from the second? Is one better than the other? You know, easier maintenance, less likely to leak...that sort of thing. You could control the gas flow-rate of each fitting-thingy? Ack, sorry, my terminology is shaky. Is Fairview fittings a company or a brand name? Are these air compressor fittings? I'd like to try the kind of set up you have pictured. I have a cylinder, reg, solenoid, needle valve. First thing would be studying how it's currently assembled and then next figuring out what pieces I should get for my three way split. I may be asking you a bunch more questions!

Thanks for the pictures, most helpful!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

davej said:


> In the past I split the line after the regulator and just used a needle valve on each line. Worked like a charm no issues whatsoever.


How did you split the line? In two? With what? Did the needle valve just dangle from the tubing or did you have to mount it to something? Ideally I'd like to be able to feed three tanks of 30 gal each...


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I just used a brass airline compression fitting. 









I just place the needle valve in line after the T


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

davej said:


> I just used a brass airline compression fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the solenoid sits into the right side of the T, one needle valve comes out of the top of the T and the second needle valve comes out of the left side of the T?
OR
the solenoid sits in the top of the T with two needle valves coming off each side of the T?

This looks like how you would split for two lines of gas flow.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I had it set up so that I had the solenoid right after the regulator. I just had my solenoid plugged into a timer so that I had gas flow while lights were on. No lights no need for C02. To be honest I had the solenoid crap out on me and I eliminated it altogether. You can then use any length of the nylon line that is convinient. You then place the T, run more line to the tank and then have needle valve where you can easily reach it to adjust flow to tank.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Talk to mykiss aka Patrick. He has all the equipment to split CO2.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Talk to mykiss aka Patrick. He has all the equipment to split CO2.


What Charles said.

CANADIAN AQUATICS

See the 2 and 3 way manifolds in the middle of the page. Without a manifold, it will be tough to regulate the pressure in the different tanks. I have a 2 way manifold (not one of Patrick's) and 2 Fabco NV-55 needle valves so I can inject CO2 in 2 places in my 6 foot long tank. Works great.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

The ones that Patrick has would work great. Same thing as mine only plastic not brass. I used the brass as I used to work at a truck shop and those were the fittings we used with air brakes. : )


----------

